

Ask HN: Ultimate Work from Anywhere Headphones? - alanclimer

If your a remote worker, travel frequently &amp; code from a variety of environments, what headphones are you using, and&#x2F;or what do you consider the best current product choice for travel&#x2F;work headphones?
======
nperez
It depends on what you're looking for in size/portability. Personally, I don't
mind lugging around big cans. Beyer DT770, Sony MDR-7506, Audio Technica
ATH-M50, Sennheiser PX100 are all good options. I've owned all of the above
except for the DT770s, but I break headphones a lot, so right now I have AKG
K240s which are probably not ideal because they're half-open and will leak a
little noise to the surrounding environment.

The 7506s are actually my favorite I think. They're affordable but don't feel
cheap. Good isolation. They're very simple looking compared to others but have
a unique sound that I miss. Might get another pair soon.

------
chiph
Noise isolation & travel: Shure SE215 earphones. Good quality at a reasonable
price. You can coil them up into a zipper baggie to keep them clean, prevent
tangling and to reduce the amount of space they take up in your carry-on.

Sound quality & home office: Sennheiser HD485 (which seem to have been
replaced in their lineup by the HD558's) Doesn't block any noise, and people
can hear what you're listening to. But excellent bass response and they have a
long cord. Comfortable for longer wearing sessions.

